# Real Madrid: mercato stellare in estate 2019. I nomi.



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo l'ingaggio di Zidane il Real si prepara ad un mercato estivo stellare. Il nuovo Real Madrid ripartirà da Hazard, Erikssen e da grande attaccante: probabilmente Mbappè.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> ...probabilmente Mbappè.



Sicuramente.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo l'ingaggio di Zidane il Real si prepara ad un mercato estivo stellare. Il nuovo Real Madrid ripartirà da Hazard, Erikssen e da grande attaccante: probabilmente Mbappè.



Curioso di vedere come riuscira' a strappare mbappe' al psg , se fanno arrabbiare lo sceicco si compra tutto il madrid


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo l'ingaggio di Zidane il Real si prepara ad un mercato estivo stellare. Il nuovo Real Madrid ripartirà da Hazard, Erikssen e da grande attaccante: probabilmente Mbappè.



Fiorentino l’ho visto parecchio spavaldo a questo giro. Per me stavolta uno tra Neymar e Mbappè lo prende.


----------



## Abraham (12 Marzo 2019)

Beati loro 
Basta non rompano le balle a gente come Romagnoli, Piatek, Donnarumma ecc


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere come riuscira' a strappare mbappe' al psg , se fanno arrabbiare lo sceicco si compra tutto il madrid




Come fa se i giocatori non ci vogliono più andare al PSG?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Come fa se i giocatori non ci vogliono più andare al PSG?



Raddoppia lo stipendio attuale + promessa di supermercato in estate..., il psg ha talmente tanti soldi da buttare che non avrebbe problemi .


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2019)

Abraham ha scritto:


> Beati loro
> Basta non rompano le balle a gente come Romagnoli, Piatek, Donnarumma ecc



Che rompano le palle a quelli della Juve


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Raddoppia lo stipendio attuale + promessa di supermercato in estate..., il psg ha talmente tanti soldi da buttare che non avrebbe problemi .



I soldi non bastano ne per avere la certezza di vincere la Champions ne per convincere gente. La realtà di oggi è che il PSG è una squadra disunita, con molti giocatori demotivati e che vogliono andarsene (Neymar, Verratti e Rabiot su tutti) e con dirigenti psicopatici affetti da sindrome di celodurismo (cercare di tenere campioni è giusto, ma se sono demotivati diventa deleterio). Tanto è vero che Rabiot pur di non rinnovare (e quindi condannarsi a restare a vita) si è fatto mettere fuori rosa.
A mio avviso, l’unico modo reale che hanno di convincere giocatori a risposare la causa è prendere un mega super top in panchina (Zidane, Simeone, Guardiola).
Ma stiamo andando OT.


----------



## koti (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere come riuscira' a strappare mbappe' al psg , se fanno arrabbiare lo sceicco si compra tutto il madrid



This, più probabile che lo sceicco si compri tutto il Real Madrid.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo l'ingaggio di Zidane il Real si prepara ad un mercato estivo stellare. Il nuovo Real Madrid ripartirà da Hazard, Erikssen e da grande attaccante: probabilmente Mbappè.



Comunque, scusate l'OT, a me fa sempre un po' ridere vedere questi mega squadroni che si prendono giocatori stellari e sperperano centinaia di milioni all'affannosa ricerca di campioni per vincere la CL, ottenendo poi risultati tutto sommato, non dico deludenti, ma quanto meno da "montagna che partorisce il topolino", in raffronto allo sforzo.

Al Milan abbiamo certo speso nei bei tempi che furono, ma non abbiamo mai ecceduto in spese pazze su stelle del calcio improbabili o platealità assurde, e il bel gioco e i trofei li abbiamo alzati con parecchia gente del vivaio, oppure riciclata o mal utilizzata in altre squadre, oppure giovani e sconosciute promesse.

Facile avere i soldi e fare rastrellamento dei talenti, poi però ci vuole qualcos'altro.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Come fa se i giocatori non ci vogliono più andare al PSG?



Per ogni Neymar che, resosi conto del campionato ridicolo in cui gioca e con la pancia ormai strapiena di soldi, ci sarà sempre un giovane Neymar che sogna di fare la parte del Dio in Terra in quello stesso campionato e di guadagnare decine di milioni all'anno.
Questo va sempre tenuto ben presente.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per ogni Neymar che, resosi conto del campionato ridicolo in cui gioca e con la pancia ormai strapiena di soldi, ci sarà sempre un giovane Neymar che sogna di fare la parte del Dio in Terra in quello stesso campionato e di guadagnare decine di milioni all'anno.
> Questo va sempre tenuto ben presente.



Può darsi, ma di certo non i giocatori del Real o di altri top club. Personalmente credo che molti giocatori non siano rimasti indifferenti dinanzi a ciò che è successo in queste ultime stagioni a Parigi.


----------



## Boomer (12 Marzo 2019)

Perez può comprare chiunque.


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo l'ingaggio di Zidane il Real si prepara ad un mercato estivo stellare. Il nuovo Real Madrid ripartirà da Hazard, Erikssen e da grande attaccante: probabilmente Mbappè.



mbappè si è tolto dal mercato giorni fa,ha detto di credere nel progetto psg nonostante la cocente delusione.


----------



## Heaven (12 Marzo 2019)

Spero non tocchino Milinkovic Savic o regalino soldi alla Juventus per Dybala...


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

A sensazione vanno su Neymar, scontento, inutile, sgarbo terribile al Barca. 

Solo ho un vago ricordo di una clausola che impediva il ritorno il Liga a Madrid, ma forse era prima che si trovasse quello stupido stratagemma per farlo pagare dallo sponsor. Voi ricordate nulla a riguardo?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque, scusate l'OT, a me fa sempre un po' ridere vedere questi mega squadroni che si prendono giocatori stellari e sperperano centinaia di milioni all'affannosa ricerca di campioni per vincere la CL, ottenendo poi risultati tutto sommato, non dico deludenti, ma quanto meno da "montagna che partorisce il topolino", in raffronto allo sforzo.
> 
> Al Milan abbiamo certo speso nei bei tempi che furono, ma non abbiamo mai ecceduto in spese pazze su stelle del calcio improbabili o platealità assurde, e il bel gioco e i trofei li abbiamo alzati con parecchia gente del vivaio, oppure riciclata o mal utilizzata in altre squadre, oppure giovani e sconosciute promesse.
> 
> Facile avere i soldi e fare rastrellamento dei talenti, poi però ci vuole qualcos'altro.



Beh.. ma erano altri tempi, non erano ancora arrivati gli arabi, i costi avevano una logica sportiva,
quando abbiamo vinto noi avevamo un pallone d'oro, 3/4 fuoriclasse e 6/7 campioni in squadra,
oggi giorno allestire una rosa tipo milan di sacchi o ancelotti non basterebbero un miliardo e mezzo
di euro, noi abbiamo vinto tutto perchè Berlusconi per 20 anni ha cacciato soldi come fanno ora gli
arabi o i club straricchi, sempre una questione di soldi è..


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Beh.. ma erano altri tempi, non erano ancora arrivati gli arabi, i costi avevano una logica sportiva,
> quando abbiamo vinto noi avevamo un pallone d'oro, 3/4 fuoriclasse e 6/7 campioni in squadra,
> oggi giorno allestire una rosa tipo milan di sacchi o ancelotti non basterebbero un miliardo e mezzo
> di euro, noi abbiamo vinto tutto perchè Berlusconi per 20 anni ha cacciato soldi come fanno ora gli
> arabi o i club straricchi, sempre una questione di soldi è..



Certo che erano altri tempi, e certo che anche noi abbiamo cacciato i soldi, però, onestamente, non abbiamo mai fatto incetta di supercampioni in maniera così sfacciata ... Voglio dire, abbiamo preso vari campioni, ma difficilmente i top assoluti, e parecchi sono diventati autentici campioni proprio giocando nel Milan. Per dire, Van Basten aveva 23 anni ed non era già una stella quando è arrivato. Lo stesso Shevchenko, Kaka, e tanti altri. Poi sicuramente abbiamo preso anche gente affermata come Weah, Seedorf, Nesta ... però l'analogo del colpo clamoroso "alla Ronaldo", "alla Neymar", non l'abbiamo mai fatto, forse solo rarissimamente, sei d'accordo?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che erano altri tempi, e certo che anche noi abbiamo cacciato i soldi, però, onestamente, non abbiamo mai fatto incetta di supercampioni in maniera così sfacciata ... Voglio dire, abbiamo preso vari campioni, ma difficilmente i top assoluti, e parecchi sono diventati autentici campioni proprio giocando nel Milan. Per dire, Van Basten aveva 23 anni ed non era già una stella quando è arrivato. Lo stesso Shevchenko, Kaka, e tanti altri. Poi sicuramente abbiamo preso anche gente affermata come Weah, Seedorf, Nesta ... però l'analogo del colpo clamoroso "alla Ronaldo", "alla Neymar", non l'abbiamo mai fatto, forse solo rarissimamente, sei d'accordo?



Ni, ricordo nel Milan di Capello palloni d'oro o fuoriclasse come Papin,Savicevic,Baggio,Boban e altri che
ora non ricordo presi solo per non farli andare in altre società, con Ancelotti ricordo panchinari come stam,
rui costa,crespo,rivaldo,ronaldo,ronaldinhò, tutta gente che oggi costerebbe dai 100 in sù, dai che siamo
stati sfacciati anche noi come gli arabi di adesso..


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ni, ricordo nel Milan di Capello palloni d'oro o fuoriclasse come Papin,Savicevic,Baggio,Boban e altri che
> ora non ricordo presi solo per non farli andare in altre società, con Ancelotti ricordo panchinari come stam,
> rui costa,crespo,rivaldo,ronaldo,ronaldinhò, tutta gente che oggi costerebbe dai 100 in sù, dai che siamo
> stati sfacciati anche noi come gli arabi di adesso..



Come vuoi, opinioni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come vuoi, opinioni.



Per farti un esempio il Gullitt pallone d'oro quindi miglior giocatore al mondo fù pagato 12 miliardi
di lire nell' 87' oggi sarebbe stato come prendere neymar a 200 o c.ronaldo a 100, non sono
opinioni sono fatti, ai bei tempi i colpi monstre erano quasi tutti nostri.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Per farti un esempio il Gullitt pallone d'oro quindi miglior giocatore al mondo fù pagato 12 miliardi
> di lire nell' 87' oggi sarebbe stato come prendere neymar a 200 o c.ronaldo a 100, non sono
> opinioni sono fatti, ai bei tempi i colpi monstre erano quasi tutti nostri.



Amico, ho capito, io infatti non l'ho escluso del tutto, semplicemente di codesti acquisti, a mio parere, non ne abbiamo fatti in massa come i maggiori clubs tipo Barcellona, RM, PSG. Questi si sono comprati Maradona, Cruyjff, Neymar, Ibrahimovic, Ronaldo, etc etc senza farsi problemi, conditi da altri elementi pesantissimi, e tutti all'apice della celebrità. Certo che anche noi non abbiamo lesinato, non lo nego questo. Ma per esempio Ronaldinho, come Rivaldo, lo abbiamo preso "di seconda mano", non siamo stati i primi a svenarci. Boban non era certo il miglior giocatore del globo. Quando abbiamo vinto la CL contro il Barca, è stata abbastanza impensata proprio perché la formazione spagnola sembrava molto più potente, loro avevano la miglior punta in circolazione, noi avevamo Massaro. Sono sicuro che se andiamo a vedere il volume di acquisti nel corso della storia, rapportato ai risultati conseguiti, questi ci danno le piste. Di contro, parecchie stelle del calcio lo sono diventate da noi. Questo volevo dire, meglio non so spiegarlo, ed è un mio limite, eh.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo l'ingaggio di Zidane il Real si prepara ad un mercato estivo stellare. Il nuovo Real Madrid ripartirà da Hazard, Erikssen e da grande attaccante: probabilmente Mbappè.



IL Psg con gli attuali dirigenti prefererirebbe mettere fuori rosa Mbappé per tutta la durata del contratto che venderlo a una contendente per la Champions.


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2019)

Se continua a segnare questi presenteranno un offerta indecente per il nostro pistolero


----------

